# Evoc-Rucksack vs. einzelner Rückenprotektor



## Carol79 (18. Januar 2014)

Hallo,

ich bin am überlegen mir einen Rückenprotektor anzuschaffen und weiß allerdings nicht, ob es lieber ein normaler Protektor ein sollte oder ein Rucksack mit Protektor wie die von EVOC?

Ich habe eigentlich beim Biken immer einen Rucksack dabei, somit würde sich vielleicht ein EVOC dann eher anbieten. Aber sind die auch gut? Erfahrung mit EVOC oder lieber eine andere Firma?
Weiß jemand, ob man den herausnehmbaren Rückenprotektor bei EVOC dann auch so anziehen kann?


----------



## damage0099 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich fahre den Evoc Freeride 16L schon lange:
- Sehr (!) bequem
- Protektor rausnehmbar
- Protektor kann nur im Rucksack "getragen" werden, da es quasi "nur" eine "Styroporplatte" ist (wird in das hinterste Fach gesteckt, von innen)
- Bietet m.E. schon Schutz...auch für's Ego 
- Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit anderen Protektor-Rucksäcken
- Ein Bekannter ist jedoch vom Deuter Attack auf den Evoc umgestiegen und happy
- Sitzt sehr gut, verrutscht nicht (und schützt auch deshalb gut)
- Kaufempfehlung: Ja. Würde sofort denselben wieder kaufen
- Tourentauglich: Absolut. Hatte ihn 8Tage auf ner Alpentour dabei, jedoch ohne Protektorshield


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (18. Januar 2014)

Hängt auch davon ab, wofür du den Rückenprotektor einsetzen willst. Im Bikepark fahre ich einen langen Hartschalenprotektor bzw. Safetyjacket von Dainese. Der bietet zwar besseren Schutz, ist zum Touren aber etwas unbequem.

Zum Tourenfahren hatte ich ein Scott Kompressionsshirt mit do3 Rückenprotektoreinsatz + Camelbakrucksack. Der Vorteil ist dabei, dass man das Shirt bei langen Bergauffahrten in den Rucksack stecken kann und dann bei der Abfahrt den Protektor zwischen Rücken und dem nass-kalten Rucksackpolster hat. Das fand ich ganz angenehm.
Mit dem Sitz des Camelbakrucksacks war ich aber nie richtig zufrieden - alle Sachen hängen als Klumpen im Lendenbereich, man spürt die volle Trinkblase und er rutschte beim Springen. Deshalb habe ich mir vor einem 1/2 Jahr den Evoc FR Trail gekauft. Mit dem stabilisierenden Protektorshield und dem breiten Beckengurt sitzt der viel besser - nichts drückt und er rutscht nicht. Nachteil ist, dass er relativ schwer und durch den guten Sitz auch wärmer ist. Trotzdem für mich für anspruchsvolle Touren der beste Rucksack mit wohl ausreichendem Schutz (für mehr braucht es einen "richtigen" Rückenprotektor).


----------



## supermanlovers (18. Januar 2014)

Ich nehme mal an du hast schon einen kleinen Rucksack zum biken.

Dann kauf dir eine Protektorjacke/Weste mit herausnehmbaren Rückenprotektor. Diesen steckst du dann
ins Trinkblasenfach. Anderst macht es Evoc auch nicht. So hast du dann halt beiden.

Ich mache es selbst so mit der Evoc Weste und einem Deuter EXP 12. Passt perfekt.


----------



## Carol79 (18. Januar 2014)

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten. Dann werde ich mir wohl schon ein EVOC Rucksack für die Zukunft zulegen ;-)


----------



## Mirko29 (18. Januar 2014)

Ich habe den EVOC Freeride 20L und bei dem kann ich den Protektor ohne Rucksack tragen. Einfach die komplette Rückwand incl. Protektor abzippen und wie den eigentlichen Rucksack tragen


----------



## DerFreddy2 (19. Januar 2014)

Taugt der "EVOC" zum Downhillen ??? Ich habe bei jeder Downhill-Tour oder im Bikepark einen Rucksack mit also müsste das eigentlich passen


----------



## FlorianDue (20. Januar 2014)

Ich trage eine Dainese Jacket und einen Evoc CC ohne Protektor.
Für mich viel bequemer, als ein Rucksack mit Protektor.


----------



## -Wally- (21. Januar 2014)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Evoc Rucksäcke zum biken schon ziemlich gut...recht durchdacht von der Aufteilung und einmal richtig eingestellt sitzen die wie am Rücken festgeschraubt, allein das vermittelt beim fahren schon viel Sicherheit.
Ich habe eine 30 Liter Version als Tourenrucksack, ertappe mich aber andauernd dabei den auch für die kurze Hausrunde herzunehmen, einfach weil der beim biken bequem ist und alles darin seinen Platz findet....von der Organisation her ganz weit vorne.


----------



## BikeFreakFelix (21. Januar 2014)

evoc freeride trail. richtig gut. rückenteil kann abgenommen werden und damit als rückenprotektor separat getragen werden. fühlt sich dann zwar etwas komisch an aber geht schon. ich nehm ihn zusätzlich noch zum ski fahren und bin echt zufrieden. geld war definitiv gut angelegt


----------



## duke209 (21. Januar 2014)

BikeFreakFelix schrieb:


> evoc freeride trail. richtig gut. rückenteil kann abgenommen werden und damit als rückenprotektor separat getragen werden. fühlt sich dann zwar etwas komisch an aber geht schon. ich nehm ihn zusätzlich noch zum ski fahren und bin echt zufrieden. geld war definitiv gut angelegt



Kurze Frage, geht der auch zum Wandern?
(Hab mir Heiligabend auf Grund eines normalen Rucksackes den Rücken gebrochen und werde wohl auch nach Genesung zunächst ein paar Trails "abwandern" bevor es wieder richtig auf Bike geht. Nur dabei hät ich zur Sicherheit zunächst auch etwas Schutz am Rücken.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BikeFreakFelix (23. Januar 2014)

denke du schwitzt dann ganz ordentlich am rücken weil die belüftung halt nicht soo der hammer ist. der preis des integrierten protektors. aber da der echt mega bequem ist denke ich das geht in ordnung


----------



## -Wally- (24. Januar 2014)

duke209 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, geht der auch zum Wandern?
> (Hab mir Heiligabend auf Grund eines normalen Rucksackes den Rücken gebrochen und werde wohl auch nach Genesung zunächst ein paar Trails "abwandern" bevor es wieder richtig auf Bike geht. Nur dabei hät ich zur Sicherheit zunächst auch etwas Schutz am Rücken.)



Im Bezug auf Evoc würde ich sagen...Jein! 
Die Evocs sind beim biken super bequem, weil die eben sehr dicht am Rücken sitzen und dadurch im Gelände auch nicht schauckeln und wackeln.
Das führt dann halt dazu, dass die Dinger am Rücken schon sehr warm sind, was mir beim biken ziemlich egal ist, aber beim wandern könnte es nerven. 
Dazu verkraften die Tragesysteme der Evocs nicht viel Last. Ich hab meinen Freeride Tour 30l aber mit dem Evoc Camera Block zum Fotorucksack umgebaut und obwohl dieser bereits schon in den 20l Modellen funktionieren soll, empfinde ich die Lösung im 30l Modell auch noch nicht als optimal, mit mehr Zuladung wird der Rucksack schnell unbequem.
Daher gibts fürs Wandern auch deutlich bequemere Lösungen, also je nachdem was man will.
Fürs biken werde ich aber dabei bleiben.


----------



## duke209 (24. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Infos. 
Ich werd wohl den neuen Blackline mit dem neuen Belüftungssystem am Rücken und Gurt nehmen, vielleicht ist es ja wirklich eine Optimierung. Und zum wandern wie geschrieben nur solang nötig, da kann ich mit der Wärmeentwicklung leben und "vollladen" werd ich ihn dann in dem Stadium auch nicht, passt also. 
Schön, die Gedanken hät ich mir schon eher machen sollen.


----------



## kommando99 (25. Januar 2014)

Habe mir auch einen Evoc - mit der Intention den Schutz auch seperat zu tragen - gekauft: leider musste ich feststellen, dass der Protektor ohne "Packsack" bei mir nur unzureichend sitzt und ständig hochrutscht. So ist der untere Teil des Rückens aufgrund der Länge bzw. Kürze des Protektors erst recht nicht geschützt - ist aber vielleicht auch keine primär gefährdete Zone. Trotzdem ist der Tragekomfort alleine eingeschränkt und noch dazu sieht es unter dem Trikot...bescheiden aus, wenn der Rückenprotektor auf Höhe des oberen Nacken hochrutscht und da dann nach hinten absteht. Der Rucksack an sich im ganzen ist soweit dann aber ganz gut - abgesehen vom P/L-Verhältnis, wenn man nicht reduziert kauft.


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Januar 2014)

hi. ich hab mir vor ein paar Jahren den großglockner gekauft. das ist eigentlich ein Protektor mit anklickbaren Rucksackaufsätzen. ist auch ganz gut belüftet. leider ist die Firma wohl nicht mehr aktiv. den Rucksack kann man aber noch kaufen. zb bei fahrrad.de.
für mich optimal da für kurz und knackig bis alpentour geeignet.


----------



## ste513 (19. März 2014)

ich schiebe den thread mal nach oben.

habe mir einen evoc blackline geholt.
bin mir etwas unsicher über größe und sitz des rucksacks.
bin 185cm groß, rucksack ist m/l.
rucksack ist so eingestellt, dass die unterkante des beckengurts auf den hüftknochen aufliegt.

bin noch nicht damit gefahren. habe beim 'trockentragen' allerdings ein wenig die angst, dass er beim biken nach oben rutscht?!

vielleicht kann ein evoc/rucksack-erfahrener mal ein paar worte darüber verlieren?!

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supermanlovers (20. März 2014)

ste513 schrieb:


> rucksack ist so eingestellt, dass die unterkante des beckengurts auf den hüftknochen aufliegt.



Der Beckengurt sollte wie der Name schon sagt das Becken fest umschließen und nicht nur aufliegen. Das nimmt Gewicht von der Schulter und verhindert ein verrutschen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ste513 (20. März 2014)

danke.

heisst: der rucksack ist deutlich zu klein??

der beckengurt müsste die gesamte breite tiefer sitzen um wirklich nur das becken zu umschliessen.
dass der gurt und rucksack dann bei bewegung nicht hochrutschen kann ich mir allerdings kaum vorstellen.


----------



## supermanlovers (20. März 2014)

Offenbar. Um den weichen Bauch kannst du den Gurt halt nicht wirklich stramm ziehen, ums Becken schon. Er darf aber auch wieder nicht so tief sitzen das ihn der Oberschenkel beim fahren hochschiebt.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## supermanlovers (20. März 2014)

Laut Größentabelle sollte m/l passen. Lass ihn halt oben etwas runter.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## ste513 (20. März 2014)

wenn ich ihn oben etwas runterlasse sitzt er für mein empfinden nicht eng genug am körper...

aber wie gesagt: bislang alles trockenübungen ohne gewicht. mit letzterem sitzt er sicher nochmal deutlich anders.


----------



## Hedi (20. März 2014)

Den oberen Gurt kannst du auch vertikal verschieben (hab ich erst nach ein paar Wochen geschnallt). Bei mir ist es so dass die seitlichen Gurte ruhig lockerer sein können, wichtig ist dass die Gurte in der Mitte straff sitzen. Also beide seitlichen Gurte etwas lockern, den oberen runter schieben und anpassen.


----------



## MikeyBaloooooza (20. März 2014)

Ha, trifft sich gut das..

Angenommen ich bin 1,84 groß, aber wenn ich lt. Evoc-Tabelle meinen Oberkörper ausmesse, bin ich bei 56 cm..

lt. Körpergröße bräuchte ich die M/L, Oberkörper wären wir wieder beim XL..

weiss jemand Rat?

Dankeschön!


----------



## Toolkid (20. März 2014)

MikeyBaloooooza schrieb:


> Ha, trifft sich gut das..
> 
> Angenommen ich bin 1,84 groß, aber wenn ich lt. Evoc-Tabelle meinen Oberkörper ausmesse, bin ich bei 56 cm..
> 
> ...


Der Rucksack soll den Rückschützen und muss daher zu diesem passen. Beinlänge, Schuhgröße oder Haarfarbe spielen bei der Auswahl also keine Rolle.


----------



## ste513 (23. März 2014)

danke für euer feedback. vor allem das vertikale verschieben des oberen gurtes hätte ich in tausend kalten wintern nicht entdeckt.
ergebnis ist, dass er definitiv zu klein ist und nicht den ganzen rücken abdeckt wie er sollte. ergo, eine nr. größer bestellt. ich berichte!


----------



## SteLan (23. März 2014)

also ich habe den blackline in m/l und anfangs dachte ich auch er sitzt etwas hoch im beckenbereich habe ihn runter gelassen und bin sehr zufriden mit.
hatte auch erst überlegt ihn ne nummer größer zu nehmen.
habe mich aber dagegen entscheiden weil er mir sonst hinten zu hoch ist und ich beim nach oben schauen mit dem helm an den rucksack gestoßen bin
vom sitz ist er super und wenn man ihn richtig einstellt sitzt er bombenfest
und von der hitzeentwickliung geht es auch (sowieso alles nass wenn der berg hoch genug ist )
geflogen bin ich seit ich den rucksack habe noch nicht aber ich denke er schützt schon allein durch das was du dabei hast (wenns nicht grad nen eißpickel oder nen jagdmesser drin ist)^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ste513 (2. Mai 2014)

ste513 schrieb:


> ich berichte!


wie versprochen das update: habe den evoc blackline jetzt bei 185cm körpergröße in xl, passt perfekt! bilder auf wunsch gern.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (3. Mai 2014)

Ist denn bei dem ENDURO BLACKLINE ne extra Regenhaube nötig ?
Denn so wie ich das heraus lese ist ja keine dabei?


----------



## derflo72 (4. Mai 2014)

Ja, wird ohne Regenhaube geliefert.


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (4. Mai 2014)

Finde ich bei dem Preis sehr schade, da die EVOC-Haube ja nochmals ca 15€ kostet.
Oder braucht man die/das RAINCOVER SLEEVE garnicht, weil das Material so schon recht wasserabweisend ist ?


----------



## -Wally- (5. Mai 2014)

Wie bitte!!?
Oh man...ich finds ja manchmal nervig, dass ich die Regenhaube bei meinem Freeride Tour 30l nicht abnehmen kann, die ist halt mit einem Gummiband fest am Rucksack vernäht, aber dass nun bei den aktuellen Modellen die Haube nichtmal mehr mitgeliefert wird? Das ist bei solchen Preisen echt dreist.
Das Evoc Material nässt bei einem Schauer nicht durch, da sind die Teile schon recht robust, wenns wirklich mal richtig schüttet oder es im Wald einfach nur ordentlich feucht ist, dann würde ich die Regenhaube doch empfehlen, hilft dann auch gut dabei den Rucksack sauber zu halten. Die Oberflächenbehandlung der Haube gefällt mir auch gut, da extrem Schmutzabweisend. 
Nach einer ordentlichen Schlammpackung im Wald nur kurz Wasser drüber spritzen und der Rucksack/Regenhülle sind wieder sauber.
Leider denke ich nicht immer daran das Teil drüber zu ziehen...entsprechend braucht mein Evoc bald mal eine Wäsche...


----------



## der_Schwabe81 (5. Mai 2014)

-Wally- schrieb:


> Wie bitte!!?


Ja richtig, und wenn man dann das Ding noch für ~15€ zukauft (gibt natürlich auch günstigere), ist man bei einem doch recht stolzen Preis.
Habe mich daher vom FR ENDURO BLACKLINE zum FR TRAIL 20l umentschieden. Der wird bestimmt auch kein schlechter Rucksack sein.


----------



## derflo72 (5. Mai 2014)

Hab keine Regenhaube und fahre meinen schwarzen Enduro Blackline stolz mit braunen Spritzern spazieren ;-). Hab ihn jetzt noch nicht bei extremem Regen angehabt, aber bei extremem Schlammwetter und hab ihn dann nach der Tour einfach immer unter der Dusche abgespritzt (vor allem unten, wo sich der Matsch sammelt). Mal ehrlich, was ist da drin, das nicht nass werden darf?? Erste Hilfe Pack (Wasserdichte Hülle), Regenjacke (bei Regen an meinem Körper) Minitool, Pumpe, Schlauch, Trinkblase.......Im schlimmsten fall das Handy, aber das kann man dann eher am Körper tragen und Regenjacke drüber. Ich denke, die braucht man nicht unbedingt....


----------

